# Trickle Charger Recommendation



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a quality trickle charger to keep the battery up to snuff on my EU6500i?

Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Battery tender


----------



## closenough (Nov 8, 2012)

+1 on the battery tender brand. On my EU6500 I have permanent leads mounted to the battery dangling out through the grommet that allows the wireless remote wires into the compartment.


----------

